# Remember to focus on the eyes..



## coastalconn (Aug 27, 2014)

Even if one is not attached to the body anymore...  Comments welcome...



The Eyes have it  by krisinct- Thanks for 2! Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 27, 2014)

Insane in the best kind of way!

Nominated 4 POTM


----------



## mmaria (Aug 28, 2014)

omg!


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesomely kewl, but iick !!
:thumbup:


----------



## Forkie (Aug 28, 2014)

This is great!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 28, 2014)

"I see you eating me!"


----------



## rodbender (Aug 28, 2014)

Now that is cool


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Jacaranda_wifey (Aug 28, 2014)

Love this!  It gives a new perspective on "I've got my eye on you"&#8230;great catch


----------



## BillM (Aug 28, 2014)

You really do hate fish don't you :Joker:


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone!



JacaRanda said:


> Insane in the best kind of way!
> Nominated 4 POTM


Thank you sir!



Jacaranda_wifey said:


> Love this!  It gives a new perspective on "I've got my eye on you"&#8230;great catch


LMAO, sure does 



BillM said:


> You really do hate fish don't you :Joker:


LOL, that's why I work at an oyster bar


----------



## badrano (Aug 29, 2014)

What an eye popping picture :mrgreen:


----------



## Parker219 (Aug 29, 2014)

This is amazing! Most likely a once in a lifetime photo, since who knows when the eye would ever be exactly like that again.

If it wasn't nominated for POTM already, then I would have nominated it.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 29, 2014)

ha


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 29, 2014)

Very cool shot!


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 29, 2014)

That is an incredible photo!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 29, 2014)

badrano said:


> What an eye popping picture :mrgreen:


 LOL 



Parker219 said:


> This is amazing! Most likely a once in a lifetime photo, since who knows when the eye would ever be exactly like that again.
> If it wasn't nominated for POTM already, then I would have nominated it.


Thank you sir!



Warhorse said:


> Very cool shot!





FITBMX said:


> That is an incredible photo!


Thanks!


----------



## Hunter58 (Aug 30, 2014)

Now that is one cool capture :thumbup:


----------



## pthrift (Aug 30, 2014)

How creepy. Looks like something from a horror movie


Truly a unique shot!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## Radical (Aug 30, 2014)

Now that is awesome!


----------

